# RattleCAD on a Mac?



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone successfully use RattleCad on a Mac? Their forums make it sound like it's possible, but I can't make hide nor hair about how...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, you can run it. You will need to be moderately familiar with running stuff through Terminal (ie some very simple Unix) to make it work. Terminal (unless you have a VERY old Mac) is built into your operating system. Probably in the Apps/Utilities folder.

If this sounds like Greek to you, use BikeCAD instead. 

-Walt


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah- I'm no Unix programmer, but I'm comfortable with Terminal. Still, I tried a couple of things I could find in their forums and support pages, but can't get it to work- was hoping somewhere here could post a quick/ easy tutorial.

I've played with BikeCad, and it's awesome, but the free version has a lot of limitations for the final steps of design/ planning/ cutting, etc. RattleCad seems to offer a little more for the free version- I'd pay for BikeCad, but it's just a little too expensive for a novice just beginning the process. $350 is just too steep. If the price were $225 or less, I'm guessing they'd get a lot more subscribers... but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

edited to note: sorry, got the wrong language on the brain


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

I just tried in on Snow Leopard:

1) download the zip
2) unpack the zip by double clicking it in Finder
3) open Terminal.app
4) go into the unzipped directory with the 'cd' command. In my case it was:


```
cd Downloads/rattleCAD_3.3.06.36/
```
5) run the rattlecad.tcl file with 'sh':


```
sh rattlecad.tcl
```
Or, you can try this version I packaged as a native app:

Rattlecad.app

Supposedly should work on Leopard or newer. Just unzip and drag into your applications folder.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I am going to add this to the FAQ as there are more and more Mac folks out there these days.

FWIW, if anyone wants it, I have an excel spreadsheet/macros (mostly written by DWF with some mods/additions by me) that will give you all the numbers you need in terms of miter lengths/angles/etc. It does not generate a drawing but for the way I build stuff a drawing is superfluous. If you want the spreadsheet just email me and I'll send you a copy.

-Walt


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Cr*p! Dr. Welby- you're a genius. Your app package worked like a dream. I had to approve it to run in my security options as you're an "unidentified developer", but it launched and is running seamlessly. 

Thanks! Huge help.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, Welby deserves some kind of freaking medal for all the work he's given away for free around here. Good stuff.

_W


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, the app might be a bit funky since I threw it together in 5 minutes. If you're feeling really generous you can help me fill out my Tintin book collection.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, despite my excitement, I'm totally dumbfounded by RattleCad. Walt- I'd love your spreadsheet- I might already have it, but I'll take yours just in case. 

As a newb at all of this, I am more interested in copying some existing designs, and therefore just need to be able to input some basic frame geometry and tube lengths, etc- RattleCad doesn't seem to make that possible (at least not for a newb). Again, wishing BikeCad Pro was a little more affordable...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, Rattlecad has a dependent/independent variable incoherence that makes it really hard to deal with. Email me and I can shoot you over the Excel doc.

-Walt


----------



## rattleCAD (Feb 24, 2010)

*rattleCAD on MAC*

Hi folks,

I saw your discussion about rattleCAD.
I build rattleCAD on tcl to support more Operating Systems. I do the programming work on MS Windows and have a possibility to test it on Linux (Suse 11.4) but I do not have a possibility to test it on Mac.
Therefore I would be glad for any support on Mac:
testing, build an application (like yours, Dr.Welby)

And of course I can answer some question about the usage of rattleCAD:

*first:* main idea is to define saddle and handlebar-position of the new bike in 
"base Concept" Tab. (orange dimensions) 
you can also define the base geometry of the frames (darkred dimensions)
blue dimensions?
... these are resulting dimensions. In the base concept this dimensions are not 
editable
... when jou edit these dimensions, keep in mind that the behaviour of this 
dimensions are exceptions of the basic behaviour, take care on this and 
get familiar with it
*second:*
... define your frame in frame details?

*at least a wish:*
... for any questions on behaviour of rattleCAD please use "open Discussion" on 
sourceforge
rattleCAD / Discussion / Discussion
... it is easier for me to follow the tasks
... when ever possible, I will try to answer your question quickly
... its on you

So have joy using rattleCAD. It honours my work and I am pleased seeing people using rattleCAD.

dr.welby:
I like your Mac integration for rattleCAD. What do you think to support the rattleCAD project by maintain the Mac-Packaging as an app?

... hope to hear from you

chears Manfred


----------

